# Help: Anyone heard of Dualit??



## Tristan (May 16, 2011)

Guys, really need to know if you have any experience with this brand? it is cheap(ish) compared to like Kitchen Aid and seems to house a powerful motor...

http://www.dualit.com/products/xl1500/polished-chrome

Any reviews or hearsay will be useful thanks!


----------



## watercrawl (May 16, 2011)

Dualit is a great brand from what I know. However, I've mostly known them for toasters and beaters. SLT used to sell their toasters and they were pretty nice.


----------



## Tristan (May 16, 2011)

I'm wondering if people had negative comments. Right now the item is looking pretty sweet. The next closest competitor is a Kitchen Aid processor, which weighs in with less attachments and is only a 650W induction motor vs this thing's 1500w motor.

Of course there are Robot Coupes available, but those are more than 3 times the price of this...


----------



## moggi1964 (May 19, 2011)

Dualit toasters are my only hands on experience of the brand but they were VERY good.


----------



## rockbox (May 19, 2011)

Dualit is actually more expensive than kitchenaid in the US since its a European brand. When it comes to food processors, I would stick with kitchenaid, cuisinart, or robo coup. With an FP, the motor power isn't as important as in a mixer because the jobs don't require a lot of torque( kneading bread). The design of the bowl and blades are more important.


----------



## MadMel (May 19, 2011)

the robot coupe is kinda expensive lol. I think it costs around 1.7k SGD for a 201. I agree with the kitchen aid although it's more cause I have not seen the dualit in action up close.


----------

